# question about painting pex pipes



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

mikey1999 said:


> Is there an issue if we paint the water lines which are a plastic pex type product. We live in Alabama so the basement stays fairly constant in terms oftemperature (no extreme expansion and contraction)...


1. It's the water in the lines that's the issue. Your hot water lines will vary from ambient temperature when not in use, to about 120 degrees when in use. PEX expands and contracts 10 times more than copper. I don't think any paint will work.

2. PEX must not be exposed to sunlight, directly or indirectly since it will deteriorate when exposed to UV. Paint will have to be very opaque with many, many coats to block all light.

3. Be careful what touches PEX. The manufacturers warn against that to prevent premature deterioration of PEX. I remember seeing a list of some items while I was researching PEX but I don't have the list now.

You will probably have to build a soffit along the ceiling to enclose the PEX. If the run is long, expansion loops (like a roller coaster 360 loop) should be installed every 50 feet. If run in a small soffit box along the ceiling and the run is less than 50 feet, ample room at both ends must be provided to absorb the expansion and contraction of the tubing.

HRG


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I would contact the mfg of the pex and ask them.
Some googling showed a fair number of comments not to paint it but nothing seemed too fact-based.


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

I recall most manufacturers stating that PEX shouldn't come into contact with petroleum based products. Uponor explicitly states not to use oil based paints:


Uponor PEX Installation Manual said:


> - Do not use petroleum or solvent-based paints on Uponor PEX


.

Installation Manual: http://www.uponor-usa.com/~/media/F...ProPlumbingInstallGuide_10_07.aspx?sc_lang=en


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have used Krylon Fusion spray paint to protect PEX used for outside showers on the beach front without a problem.

Krylon Fusion is made from plastic to handle the expansion and contraction.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Another consideration regarding running exposed PEX along the ceiling. PEX will droop between the supports and the droop will vary depending on the water temperature. Even if you paint the PEX, are you willing to put up with drooping tubing along the ceiling?

All considered, I would run copper lines along the ceiling and paint them.

HRG


----------

